# ONR - Just ordered



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Just ordered some Optimum No Rinse ahead of the colder days.

Any tips or advice on using this stuff would be appreciated.

I intend to apply it via a pump sprayer, leave to dwell for a few minutes and wipe off with a good quality damp mf then wipe over with a quality dry mf.

Is this process ok?

This is the stuff I'll be using -


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

i bought a two litre sprayer and just do as you said, spray let it dwell and wipe very carefully. I do it and it comes out lovely but i'm still really careful and it feels a little weird.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Majority would im sure pre spray but then take the solution from a bucket and do the usual NR and sponge wash.

However your free to do as you wish with your vehicle.

The pre wash even more important as the roads get worse this season.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Right. The weather is pretty good today in Nott's so I'll be having a bash with this today.

My question is about how dirty the car is BEFORE I use the ONR wash method.



















We have a Pepper White Mini that looks like this down the sides, should I pressure wash this off first or just crack on with the ONR wash method? Setting up the PW though kinda defeats the ONR routine if I'm setting up the PW.

My steps will be -

1) Pre-spray the car with a diluted ONR solution.
2) Clean the wheels while this dwells
3) Wash the car with a grout sponge in a bucket of ONR solution
4) Pat dry with a drying towel
5) Apply a QD and wipe dry with a MF


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I have used ONR on paint which is much dirtier than those pictures


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

nbray67 said:


> ...should I pressure wash this off first or just crack on with the ONR wash method? Setting up the PW *though kinda defeats the ONR routine if I'm setting up the PW*.


Seems like you have answered your own question.



nbray67 said:


> My steps will be -
> 
> 1) Pre-spray the car with a diluted ONR solution.
> 2) Clean the wheels while this dwells
> ...


My question is, assuming that you have read the FAQ and watched BigPikle's
video, why do you seek to complicate a very simple routine? I feel exhausted
just reading that lot!

You have 2 routes...

Apply a pre-spray of ONR @ QD strength on just 2 panels; working on the
basis of having just one panel dampened ahead at a time.
Allow it to dwell a little while, then give a quick second spray to first panel.
If (when) there is dirt movement, then

...either use an ONR dampened MF cloth
...or an ONR loaded sponge from the bucket. If there is any road salt, then
only use the bucket+sponge method.

and use gentle downward strokes to push the dirt off.

With the bucketless method, hold the cloth fold at the top, allowing the
bottom of the cloth to be loose. Just one gentle downward stroke before you 
change the wiping side. If there's bits of grass and stuff, I give the cloth a 
shake-out away from the car.

With the sponge method, just a single stroke downward, gently squeezing out
liquid (squeeze in your hand, not against paint; takes a bit of practice) ahead
of you, then follow up with the bucketless wash technique as your final wipe.
When it's really cold the ONR may take a while to evaporate, but you won't
be left with water spots. You don't need to force the surface dry by wiping.

Either wash the wheels first, or last. I'd not be leaving ONR solution on the
paint that long. A slow count to 15 should be all that's needed.

The soiling shown is getting close to the limit of doing the clean by the
bucketless method. What needs to be borne in mind is that most of what's
depicted will be dissolved by the first spraying of ONR. If there's no caked
mud and most of the dirt moves on the second spraying, the bucketless
technique should work safely. You'll quite soon be equipped to make those 
judgement calls, as long as you practice and keep things simple.

The ONR on its own is a QD. I'd only follow up with another product if I want
to get a bit of a deeper "just-waxed" look. For that purpose only, I'd use
either FK#425 (sparingly) or Serious Performance Show Detailer. I would not
do this after every wash; it'll just be a waste of product and effort.

One final point. Do be aware that using _dry_ MF cloths is _absolutely not_ 
recommended! Even if you apply a QD, lightly mist the cloth first. By its very
nature a QD applied very thinly will evaporate to a wonderful shine without 
_any_ buffing. The same goes for ONR (Wash + Shine). Dry cloths risk swirling
and will create unwanted static. When dry they are also powerful enough to
remove _some_ of your protection. Don't under-estimate how powerful their
cleaning power can be.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

If it's your first time using ONR rinseless wash, I'd be tempted to give it a quick blast with a hose or jet wash. Yes, you're correct, this does defeat the object of the product but it took me two or three goes with ONR (and Low on Eau) to be confident in my technique. The process is 'quite alien' when first using this washing method, but you'll soon get the hang of it. 

It's better to be safe than sorry :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Cheers Steve and Torkertony.

Having used it yesterday I'm not yet a true convert. As it gets colder I may well be more converted. Reason is that although the car was cleaner, it was nowhere as clean as my usual PW and 2BM routine I normally carry out.
Could've been a poor show from an ONR virgin but I'm yet to be convinced but more so, I need more practice!!


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Stick with it and I can all but guarantee you'll have rinseless washing down to a tee in no time at all. My first attempt took me as long to wash the car as using the 2BM...... But now I can wash the whole car, inc the wheels and clean the glass with glass cleaner in half the time it would take me to do a 2BM wash.

Just keep it simple :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

It does go against the point of ONR but normally I do spray the car down with a PWasher and Pre wash, if it's really dirty. Just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

stolt said:


> i bought a two litre sprayer and just do as you said, spray let it dwell and wipe very carefully. I do it and it comes out lovely but i'm still really careful and it feels a little weird.


the less touching of paint work the better I say. not really a big fan of O.N.R


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> the less touching of paint work the better I say. not really a big fan of O.N.R


If you use it sensibly then you won't mark your paintwork. I was very much against this product or rinseless/waterless products in general. Probably had the same thoughts as you but having taken the plunge in June/July, I am a convert. It's just so easy to use and I really enjoy doing it this way. Still no scratches or swirls on my car and I use ONR/LOE for the majority of my washes.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> If you use it sensibly then you won't mark your paintwork. I was very much against this product or rinseless/waterless products in general. Probably had the same thoughts as you but having taken the plunge in June/July, I am a convert. It's just so easy to use and I really enjoy doing it this way. Still no scratches or swirls on my car and I use ONR/LOE for the majority of my washes.


each to their own as they say.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Blueberry said:


> If you use it sensibly then you won't mark your paintwork. I was very much against this product or rinseless/waterless products in general. Probably had the same thoughts as you but having taken the plunge in June/July, I am a convert. It's just so easy to use and I really enjoy doing it this way. Still no scratches or swirls on my car and I use ONR/LOE for the majority of my washes.


Without doubt ONR is the most valueable product I've discovered on DW. When chauffeuring, washing huge black cars daily ONR was a godsend, cut down wash time dramatically, able to use it in any location, able to wash a car in a suit without getting wet. As for swirls....few and far between (some of the long serving members can testify to that having seen the S500 at a few meets), not a concern anyway, thats why we like to machine polish.:thumb:


----------



## simonmwh (Dec 5, 2006)

A lot of it is in the technique. I use a waterless wash, similar to ONR, a lot and don't seem to have any problems. Just use bucketloads of microfibres and give them a quick spray before wiping. And just go easy and take your time round the wheels.


----------

